# The Ultimate Sharpening Jig



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Have any of you purchased this sharpening jig? I can't seem to find any reviews on it, other than the 5 or so on his web page.
http://vsctools.com/product-details/sharpening-jig/

Looks pretty promising.... I'm thinking about giving it a shot, but wondered if anyone else had tried it.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

"*Ultimate Sharpening Jig"*

Sorry but IMHO there just ain't no such thing. :blink:

The biggest problem with any of those types of jigs is that the stone must be flat and both sides parallel.

If you really want that style of jig, I would think that you could build one yourself from scraps of hardwood very easily. 

As for sharpening, if you ask one woodworker what is the ultimate sharpening method, there will be twenty other woodworkers butting into the conversation telling you why the answer is wrong. 

BTW - The ultimate sharpening method is the one that works best for you and your pocketbook. :thumbsup:

BTW2 - It doesn't matter what my ultimate sharpening method is because it's wrong. :laughing:


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

rrich said:


> "*Ultimate Sharpening Jig"*
> 
> Sorry but IMHO there just ain't no such thing. :blink:
> 
> ...


To be sure you make some good points. With that said, I might just look around the shop and see what kinds of spare parts and wood I have and try to make one on my own... just for the heck of it. 

For the record, I do use the DMT 11 X 2 or 3 stones and sharpen my plane irons with a jig that rides on the stone itself. The problem is the stone is wearing down the brass "wheel" and I'm trying to find something that does not have to ride across the sharpening surface. Not to mention it leaves a horrible mark on my $80 DMT stone....


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Again, this just my opinion and what works for me. I've been learning to sharpen freehand and it's not as hard as many would have you believe. I do the secondary bevel and sometimes tertiary bevel. I have 2 jigs, the Veritas MkII and a simple side grip to use if I need to re-establish my primary bevel. I also have a slow speed grinder primarily for my lathe gouges but can re-establish a bevel here if needed.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

sawdustfactory said:


> Again, this just my opinion and what works for me. I've been learning to sharpen freehand and it's not as hard as many would have you believe. I do the secondary bevel and sometimes tertiary bevel. I have 2 jigs, the Veritas MkII and a simple side grip to use if I need to re-establish my primary bevel. I also have a slow speed grinder primarily for my lathe gouges but can re-establish a bevel here if needed.


I already sharpen pretty much everything free hand, but I think using a jig for plane irons gives a much better result; just my opinion though. My Wusthof knives in my kitchen are like ninja swords.... 

But back to the point. I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with that one. There are many, and I've been tempted to put together one somewhere on this board for my planer knives as well. 

Anything that gets me back to making sawdust faster, I'm always interested!:yes:


----------



## Merkava_4 (Nov 22, 2012)

If you get that jig, you'll have to get a large piece of granite like his has to roll it on.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

If I had lots of long edges to sharpen, I'd buy a jig in a minute. But I have a wide variety of wood carving tools and several different bevel angles, not to mention the progressive sweeps of 9 crooked knives.

Big, flat, hard surface? See if you can find a business which polishes and installs stone countertops.
I got a dozen sink cutouts and a 30" x 5" offcut for FREE. Some of it is faux stone, some is real but it is all very flat.


----------

